# Walters Music London now a Taylor dealer!!!!!!!



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah baby! In a couple of weeks the first shipment of Taylor guitars will be arriving at Walters! I've been a huge Taylor fan since the beginning and feel they're making some of the finest guitars around. Now I'll be able to go and play lots of them and not get ignored like some other shops we won't mention. I've been pleased watching that store transition from "mall piano and sheet music" to being a really good guitar shop. They needed a premium line of acoustics, and Taylor is the answer to that one.
Mister Romance is a very happy guy! Countdown to ecstasy...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It is on my list of places to visit in my new quest for a 12 string. Which, with difficulty, I am trying to be relaxed and nonchalant about.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is going to make not owning a decent acoustic very difficult indeed. Glen needs to get off his lazy ass and post some of this stuff in the Dealer Emporium


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Lol. Will do Dave
I'm new to this whole guitars Canada thing but I will make an effort to start


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

JimDaddyO, Taylor makes the easiest-playing 12 strings on the planet! Seriously, 12s that play liike 6s.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Taylor is a bit outside the budget.


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Not by these standards. Played this axe today


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm pretty stoked on this news . I was going to get a top-of-the-line Seagull for my next acoustic (need a single cutaway and good electronics), but we'll see what Glenn gets in first.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

First batch of Taylors just arrived!!!! My taste is impeccable as usual...I want the 914 CE! First batch has some nice pieces in it as well as some popularly-priced stuff, and there's another batch due in a few weeks. I've always been a huge Taylor fan because of their easy playability, and these don't disappoint. The 12-string practically plays itself (IMHO the best production 12-strings out there). 
If you haven't been to Walters in awhile it's REALLY WORTH the trip!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

And even more breaking news!!! On Tuesday November 13th the Taylor Roadshow comes to Walters! If you've never been to one of these you owe it to yourself to attend. Cool players, insanely cool guitars, lots of people answering your questions...just a plain ol' good time to be had by all!


----------



## Danno (Jul 27, 2012)

Walter's Masonville store IS a great place to shop and try gear. The staff are all knowledgable and friendly.. and NOW... Taylor guitars! I need to get in there soon!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Was in today and they've sold every Taylor but two (although one is spoken for). What's that, 17 in a week? More on the way end of this coming week.


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

The second batch of Awesome Taylor guitars has just arrived!!!!! Come on in and get a taste of the Taylor Experience.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Darn, just left two hours ago! Guess I've got to head back, as there's a 514ce due in that might just be the Magical One (I'll leave it for a customer Glenn LOL!)


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, the 514ce is as good as I expected! Magical wood combination (tropical mahogany and red cedar top). However, they also got a 814ce (Indian rosewood and Sitka spruce top) in that is extremely sexiful. Another standout was the very affordable 214ce BLACK, which just looks "rock and roll"!


----------

